# New Police Officers



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

From the Metrowest Daily News: _*Police recruits graduate from academy *_

*Two MetroWest police departments had new officers graduating from the Massachusetts Police Academy in Boylston yesterday.

The nearly six-month program ended with a ceremony at Quinsigamond Community College in Worcester.

The Ashland Police had two graduates: Brendan Ellis and Mike Vinciulla.

The Natick Police had three: Gregory Lanoue, Jason Sutherland and Kevin Kelley. *
****************************************************
Congrats Mike and Jason!!


----------

